# Ginger root



## mrsupraboy (20/6/14)

I'm looking at making a ginger beer. What ginger should I be after young or old


----------



## vittorio (20/6/14)

fresh ginger is the best, just wash it and put it a food processor works well for me


----------



## mrsupraboy (20/6/14)

Also is 2kg over kill for a 20 litre batch


----------



## n87 (20/6/14)

and here i was expecting red head porn


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/6/14)

You will find that the old root is a lot more expensive than a young root and a lot drier, so I would go for the young root.


----------



## shaunous (20/6/14)

Using real ginger makes it one expensive drink, or are are u growing your own Vittorio?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/6/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> so I would go for the young root.


Oh yes now you are talking B)


----------



## Grott (20/6/14)

Old ginger has a stronger flavour than the young so I use old. My recipe for a good strong tasting ginger beer is:- 1 tin of Cooper's ginger beer, 1 kilo of dextrose, 1 750ml bottle of Bundaberg original natural ginger beer cordial and 2 large old ginger roots. Sanitise the food processor and pulverise the root, place in hop bag, boil about 1.5 litres of water, turn off and steep the ginger for half an hour. Put the liquid and the bag in the fermenter and off you go. I like to make it now for summer (have 90 long necks ready, yum).
hope this is of interest, cheers


----------



## mrsupraboy (20/6/14)

I thought the drier it is the less flavour as less juice


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/6/14)

It is drier but does have a stronger flavour, Chinese like the old root in their cooking as do the Indians.
I also believe that the old root is better in a ginger ale not ginger beer.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (20/6/14)

Technically its the rhizome your after, not a root h34r:


----------



## Grott (22/6/14)

So should I ask the wife for a rhizome tonight!


----------

